# Brio showing- BOB movie pg. 7



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Some of you may remember the first thread about Brio's start of showing. He showed for one day, mostly on his back feet, and the Judge said, "The bunny rabbit gets Winners Dog".

Pam decided not to put him back in the show ring until she taught him to show properly. Normally, she just shows up at a show with a dog, and teaches it in the ring. Brio was just having too much fun at it, so she decided to take him to some handling classes at Durham Kennel Club.

He learned the proper act fairly quickly, although he still spins around once in a while, and wags his tail on the table.

Long story short, he got Winners Dog yesterday, and Best of Winners today. The Judge today was the same one who Judged Best in Show at Westminster this year.

I'll post the pictures here when they come.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeahh. Congratulations, Brio. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He sounds wonderful - full of personality!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe Brio should be a dancing dog!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a delight it is to have a happy dog!!

Congratulations on the wins, too!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Brio and Pam. That's quite an accomplishment! Glad he enjoys the show ring and is having fun.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Some of you may remember the first thread about Brio's start of showing. He showed for one day, mostly on his back feet, and the Judge said, "The bunny rabbit gets Winners Dog".
> 
> Pam decided not to put him back in the show ring until she taught him to show properly. Normally, she just shows up at a show with a dog, and teaches it in the ring. Brio was just having too much fun at it, so she decided to take him to some handling classes at Durham Kennel Club.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! Yay Brio!!! Tell Pam congratulations for me!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Tom King said:


> Some of you may remember the first thread about Brio's start of showing. He showed for one day, mostly on his back feet, and the Judge said, "The bunny rabbit gets Winners Dog".
> 
> Pam decided not to put him back in the show ring until she taught him to show properly. Normally, she just shows up at a show with a dog, and teaches it in the ring. Brio was just having too much fun at it, so she decided to take him to some handling classes at Durham Kennel Club.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! What show? Can't wait to see pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe he could be on "Dancing with the Stars"!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Waiting patiently for pictures...tick tock


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It takes a while to get pictures from the show photographer. It was in Harrisonburg, Va. Just a typical weekend show with the same handlers, dogs, and Judges you see on the TV shows.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Tom King said:


> It takes a while to get pictures from the show photographer. It was in Harrisonburg, Va. Just a typical weekend show with the same handlers, dogs, and Judges you see on the TV shows.


Well I love the show world and I have to look up all the players and such. It's sort of a hobby when I'm bored and have time to look at show results at the shows I know of the dogs that were at the show. I like to see how they placed and what judges they had. Then of course I get on Havanese gallery and look up the pedigrees. If you know what Pinterest is, then I can waste just as much time either way..lol.. I'm not sure if all this research or hobby will help me when I get my show pup and start doing it myself but it keeps me occupied until then..lol.. So thanks Tom for info! When the results come out I'm sure it will keep me busy for a while..lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Just looked at pics of him on your website, and then pics of Twinkle. Gorgeous!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you seeing any adult or show pics on Brio's page? I'm having trouble editing our website. I tried adding show pictures of Brio on his page. We're using Sitebuilder, and they're having trouble with Java and Windows 7 compatability. It looks like when I add pictures that it should go through, but it doesn't show up on our computer. I know about refreshing the browser page, but that's not it.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

windym300 said:


> Well I love the show world and I have to look up all the players and such. It's sort of a hobby when I'm bored and have time to look at show results at the shows I know of the dogs that were at the show. I like to see how they placed and what judges they had. Then of course I get on Havanese gallery and look up the pedigrees. If you know what Pinterest is, then I can waste just as much time either way..lol.. I'm not sure if all this research or hobby will help me when I get my show pup and start doing it myself but it keeps me occupied until then..lol.. So thanks Tom for info! When the results come out I'm sure it will keep me busy for a while..lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The show business is much more Handler favored since they increased the numbers required for a Major than it used to be. It's always been biased some towards favoring Handlers, but it's much worse now in the Havanese ring than it used to be. The best dog doesn't necessarily win. This weekend, the BOB winner both days had its tail curled tightly on its back, but was of course shown by a Handler.

If you can show your dog to win against big budget backed dogs, shown by well known and liked Handlers, it means much more than simply putting one under a handler.

They started those new classes for Owner/Handlers in response to much complaining about being Handler favored, but I don't think you can get Majors in those classes.

In order to become a Judge, you have to be a handler for a long time, finish some number of champions, etc., etc., so Handlers will always be favored.

Since you are just getting into showing, this is something you need to be aware of. It's not just a straight competition for the best dog in the ring. You will be competing against people with deep pockets who are willing to spend a couple of hundred thousand dollars to feed their ego.

Whenever you see one of our dogs with a Championship, it has not been put with a handler, or ever in a $3500 ad picture in one of the show magazines.

A Chamionship means something, but it means nothing to us when selecting a breeding dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can only see baby pictures of him, and only a photo of Nike before she started to silver. She looks brown in the photo!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's what I thought. I've spent hours on the phone with them, and finally fixed the Java issue myself. I haven't been able to edit our website for months.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's too bad, because I enjoy the updates!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Tom King said:


> That's what I thought. I've spent hours on the phone with them, and finally fixed the Java issue myself. I haven't been able to edit our website for months.


AAAH! That 'slpains it! I can see you've announced the upcoming litter of Nike/Brio but don't see any recent photos and can't view the videos. Can you give us any updates?


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Tom King said:


> The show business is much more Handler favored since they increased the numbers required for a Major than it used to be. It's always been biased some towards favoring Handlers, much it's much worse now in the Havanese ring than it used to be. The best dog doesn't necessarily win. This weekend, the BOB winner both days had its tail curled tightly on its back, but was of course shown by a Handler.
> 
> If you can show your dog to win against big budget backed dogs, shown by well known and liked Handlers, it means much more than simply putting one under a handler.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know. It is very sad that it is like this! I don't like that there is so much variation within the Havanese breed itself. I am amazed at how different the dogs look at the local shows. Not so much at Westminster. I am in North Alabama and am member of the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club. I am not getting into it to have a big winning dog or a kennel or famous breeding program. I just want to be able to go to some shows, learn, hang around the friends, and dogs. We have a lot of fun times. I just love watching and being around it. I even like to watch the handlers. There are still a few judges out there that don't look at the end of the lead. At the end of the day it is still that judges opinion on what he/she likes about a dog. I believe every breeder has to find what it is that they want to produce with their dogs and that doesn't mean they have to be CH. I also know if you put a pro handler on a dog you usually can get a CH. if you have enough money! lol. I totally agree with you! I have been around watching and hearing about all of it for several years I just never thought I could walk into a show ring and not freeze or throw up. The first day I walked into the ring I got thrown in with the WB and she got BOW. I didn't even know where to go. I was between two top handlers. Second day in the ring against a top handler with a 6mth puppy won WB then went on to BOW. I chalked that up to beginners luck but I handled it better than i ever thought i could and it was fun. Last show I did was much bigger show and stressed out too much but learned a lot and still had some fun. We did come in second one day in the class out of six good pups with some top handlers so I was happy with that. Because that was a judge out of the 3 days that wasn't looking at the end of the lead or he just liked the dog I was showing. Thanks for heads up and advice! The show dog world would be really cruel for a newbie thinking they could just step in and beat those top dogs and handlers at the top levels..lol.. Fortunately I'm not one of those!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> AAAH! That 'slpains it! I can see you've announced the upcoming litter of Nike/Brio but don't see any recent photos and can't view the videos. Can you give us any updates?


Oh, MY! THAT'S a litter I'd like to see!!! I'll bet that will be a litter of athletes all!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I think the pics of him were all puppy pics but I could double check. Also I was using an iPad to view, if that makes a difference.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats to Brio! 

Nate and I are so excited for the Brio/Nike's litter. I've been lurking on the forum for general tips and info. It's a nice surprise to come across good news about sweet Brio!

~Katherine


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

*Congrats to brio and Pam!*

Yay for brio!

Tom - when my website gives me fits, I post info or pics on Facebook, Flickr, or google docs until the gremlins move on!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks. I don't do any of those. Just forums for topics I'm interested in. Those are enough.


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Tom 
Yes, the forum is certainly busy enough! FWIW, people say that using a Wordpress site is easier than site builder. I'm not techie at all and I've managed to create a Wordpress site fairly easily.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom King said:


> Are you seeing any adult or show pics on Brio's page? I'm having trouble editing our website. I tried adding show pictures of Brio on his page. We're using Sitebuilder, and they're having trouble with Java and Windows 7 compatability. It looks like when I add pictures that it should go through, but it doesn't show up on our computer. I know about refreshing the browser page, but that's not it.


I don't see any adult pictures.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

showelott said:


> Hi Tom
> Yes, the forum is certainly busy enough! FWIW, people say that using a Wordpress site is easier than site builder. I'm not techie at all and I've managed to create a Wordpress site fairly easily.


The problem is not creating the site. We've been using it for years. The problem is publishing something to it. I took the day off today to work on it. I've been on the phone with them today, and currently waiting for the next call back in "164 minutes".

I don't think the pages we have are compatable with anything else, and I don't want to redo the whole thing.

While I'm waiting, here's a link to the photographers proff pages of show pictures for the weekend. This is Pam, Brio, and Dennis McCoy on Sunday:
http://www.dogshowphoto.com/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&viewGallery=11227#image=120767


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He's quite handsome, Tom, as I told Pam when she emailed the pic to me. Does he have some brown tone along with the silver or is it just the lighting? Can't wait to see his off spring with Nike. Hope you get your website resolved soon. Good luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is SUCH a beautiful boy, Tom!!!

If you get really stuck with the site and want some professional help, I have a friend/colleague in Texas who does websites in her sleep, and understands the basic html programming needed. When I get stuck with my web site, I turn to her, and she usually tells me that the site building program I use has put "lots of garbage into the code" (which, I think, is her way of telling me to stand aside and let a professional handle it )

She is not expensive when it comes to just fixing/cleaning things up. Let me know if you want her contact info.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

krandall said:


> He is SUCH a beautiful boy, Tom!!!
> 
> If you get really stuck with the site and want some professional help, I have a friend/colleague in Texas who does websites in her sleep, and understands the basic html programming needed. When I get stuck with my web site, I turn to her, and she usually tells me that the site building program I use has put "lots of garbage into the code" (which, I think, is her way of telling me to stand aside and let a professional handle it )
> 
> She is not expensive when it comes to just fixing/cleaning things up. Let me know if you want her contact info.


Hopefully, it's back working. I had to download the whole site back to the server. It just finished a 11:17 tonight, after working on just that since early this afternoon. Our site is something like 1.7GB. Too tired to do anything else with it tonight though.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Hurray, hurray!!!! website's back working. I don't have time to fix the issues caused by all the work yesterday. I need to go back to work. For now:

http://www.starbornhavanese.com/Briopage.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brio looks beautiful!!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Tom, Brio bunny rabbit is gorgeous! What does "Winner's Dog" mean?

His half-brother, Maccabee, continues to lighten and silver as well. His face, legs and rear end are mostly silver (rear-end is silver and white), and the rest of him has changed from coal black to silver-gray, with lots of silver hairs running through it. I'll take some pictures this weekend and again after he is groomed next Thursday.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Winners Dog means he beat all the dogs in the show before you get to the Best of Breed ring-all the class dogs in the different classes. All the different class winners of the dogs and bitches go into the Winners ring after all the different classes are over with. Both Winners Dog/Bitch are the minimum you can get to get any points towards a Championship. Only one dog and one bitch in the show get points towards a Championship.

Winners Dog and Winners Bitch go in the Best of Breed ring against all the Specials (dogs who have finished their Championship already and no longer show in the class rings). Best of Winners gets picked out of the Best of Breed (BOB) ring between the Winners Dog and Winners Bitch.

He's won one or the other whenever he's been in the ring. So far, he's only been under judges who favor handlers, so no BOB yet. It's a decent start, especially when on his back legs in his first show. He's showing great now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom, I've got the performance stuff figured out, but the conformation ring stuff still makes my head spin. I think I need a chart.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's one of those things that seems simple once you understand it. Until then.............it's probably not worth the effort, unless you are in it. In short, only one dog and one bitch go home with any points towards a Championship from a show. Ego points in the BOB ring are a different issue, and we have never gone after any of those.

http://classic.akc.org/events/conformation/counting_points.cfm


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Bunny rabbit showing better*



Tom King said:


> Hurray, hurray!!!! website's back working. I don't have time to fix the issues caused by all the work yesterday. I need to go back to work. For now:
> 
> http://www.starbornhavanese.com/Briopage.html


Tom, when I go to the link, I am still seeing only Brio's puppy pictures, same as before. Am I doing something wrong or are you still in the fixing mode? Also, some of the other pages are still listed as "under construction". I realize that you may still be working on those, however.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Your browser is probably using the same page you looked at before. Hit the refresh button or icon, and the updated page should come up. It's been a LONG time since I've worked on the website. Hopefully, I'll get back to it this weekend, or at least soon after Nike delivers.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Bunny rabbit showing better*



Tom King said:


> Your browser is probably using the same page you looked at before. Hit the refresh button or icon, and the updated page should come up. It's been a LONG time since I've worked on the website. Hopefully, I'll get back to it this weekend, or at least soon after Nike delivers.


Thanks, Tom, the icon did the trick. He certainly does resemble Twinkle (and Tyler, too). Does he have brown tones in his coat?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Bunny rabbit showing better*



Tom King said:


> Your browser is probably using the same page you looked at before. Hit the refresh button or icon, and the updated page should come up. It's been a LONG time since I've worked on the website. Hopefully, I'll get back to it this weekend, or at least soon after Nike delivers.


Thanks, Tom, the icon did the trick. He certainly does resemble Twinkle (and Tyler, as well). Does he have shades of tan in his coat or is it the lighting?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Must be the lighting or computer. There is no brown left. His puppy coat was dark with some brown.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Tom, Brio bunny rabbit is gorgeous! What does "Winner's Dog" mean?
> 
> His half-brother, Maccabee, continues to lighten and silver as well. His face, legs and rear end are mostly silver (rear-end is silver and white), and the rest of him has changed from coal black to silver-gray, with lots of silver hairs running through it. I'll take some pictures this weekend and again after he is groomed next Thursday.


Pam and I were just talking about your post. Maccabee has the coat most like Belle's. She went through that sort-of-silvering phase, but now is pure black. Pam has been taking part in all the color DNA testing with VetGen. They have a lot of answers, but not all. I don't know if anyone ever will have all the answers about color with these dogs.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning boy!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Tom King said:


> Pam and I were just talking about your post. Maccabee has the coat most like Belle's. She went through that sort-of-silvering phase, but now is pure black. Pam has been taking part in all the color DNA testing with VetGen. They have a lot of answers, but not all. I don't know if anyone ever will have all the answers about color with these dogs.


Emmie is going through something similar to Maccabee. She looks like her sire, so is black with white markings, but I just noticed that her rear and face and maybe some other areas seem like they're turning white/silver. I wonder if she'll go all silver or not? *Tom *- did Belle start to silver but then go back to pure black? - Jeanne


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

quote: 
"*Tom *- did Belle start to silver but then go back to pure black? - Jeanne"

Yes, never a whole lot of silver, but enough to be very noticeable. Now she's jet Black, and has been for years.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> quote:
> "*Tom *- did Belle start to silver but then go back to pure black? - Jeanne"
> 
> Yes, never a whole lot of silver, but enough to be very noticeable. Now she's jet Black, and has been for years.


Kodi gets a small amount of white hair mixed into his head, but it comes and goes. Right now, he's all black again. (well, except for the tick bites... They stay white. We call them his "Cruelle DeVille" stripes!)


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm just adding this to this thread, since it's mostly about Brio showing. Some of you may remember back when we were trying to come up with a name for him, and it ended up being Starborn Don Juan Pequeno.

Anyway, Pam had registered for the show in Concord, NC starting today. Brio hadn't been brushed in a couple of weeks, and he had a fair amount of matting. We had planned to brush him out last night, but someone called to talk about puppies and breeding, and Pam ended up staying on the phone for a couple of hours.....long story short, we didn't get to it last night.

This morning, Pam had said that she needed to leave by 10 to make her ring time. It's a long drive, like 3 1/2 hours, to Concord from here. I didn't go to work to start with but stayed to help groom Brio. Another long story short, Pam tried some new conditioner, didn't like it, and rewashed him. Phone rang again, and it was 11 before they left.

I didn't think she would make it on time when she left. She just called and said Brio got Best of Breed today, with 14 or 15 Havanese, some specials with handlers-some Major, but I don't know points. 

I told her that I didn't think she would even make it on time. She said her heart was racing when she got there, and just grabbed him from the car, and raced in to go in the ring. She said she was pleased again when he took Winners, and was really surpised when he got put up for Breed.

I think he's won something every time he's been in the ring, but this was the first Best of Breed.

Picture to follow when we get it.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Cngratulations, again, to Brio and Pam. I don't know how Pam was not rattled when she got there just in time. Guess if she was stressed, it didn't bother Brio. Mehta a guy!

BTW, how are the new pups? Time for some new pics of the litter that must be about two weeks about now, don't your thi k?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, seems very dramatic, getting in just under the wire. I'm sure he was thinking, why is my mom rushing around, I'm doing just fine! Very impressive!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing some of the adrenaline/work times that come with showing, Tom. And big congratulations on Brio's wins!


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations Pam and Brio!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Brio is GORGEOUS... I'm glad to see the judges agree with me! 

Congratulations and hugs to both Pam and Brio!!!:first::hug:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Today, Brio got another 3 point Major, with another Best of Winners. 2 more days of showing left this weekend.

In his first 5 shows, he's accumulated: WD, BW, WD, BOB, BW If he had a handler on his leash, he would probably be doing better.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great job! You always knew he was special.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a link to a movie of him in the ring today. A friend took it with her phone, sent it to me, and I put it on our youtube page. Pam braided his bangs. Pam says he always wags his tail at the Judge.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's great! I love the tail wag. Sounds like you're pretty proud of your boy, Tom, as well you should be. Congrats again.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's another video from today taken by a breeder friend of ours. This is the Judge picking BOB, and then BW (which is Brio). Notice that Brio wags his tail in the lineup too. He's always a happy boy.


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

Woot! Congrats to Pam and brio on the BOW! Loved seeing the video of brio - and that happy wagging tail!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations on all the wins with Brio.
I love his wagging tail! What a sweet boy. He must be a joy to have around your home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Today, Brio got another 3 point Major, with another Best of Winners. 2 more days of showing left this weekend.
> 
> In his first 5 shows, he's accumulated: WD, BW, WD, BOB, BW If he had a handler on his leash, he would probably be doing better.


Sounds plenty good to me, and as far as I'm concerned, much more meaningful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Here's a link to a movie of him in the ring today. A friend took it with her phone, sent it to me, and I put it on our youtube page. Pam braided his bangs. Pam says he always wags his tail at the Judge.


He looks fantastic! And I LOVE them with braids! I think it looks SO elegant. I do Kodi in braids every now and then too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Brio is gorgeous. I love his coloring. And he and Pam obviously very talented.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a beautiful happy boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's another BOB video. This time unbraided.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

That was a great clip. I love how he wags his tail and how the judge was really eyeing him.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice video and great win. Love the little dance Brio does along with the wagging tail. Are they home yet? They must both be so happy and proud with the wins. Congratulations again. Hope you kept the home fires burning while they were away, Tom, and took good care of the new babies. Kudos to all:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is so adorable, Tom!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is pretty much exactly what I think of when I picture the breed: cute, bouncy and happy


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Brio is beautiful,he has such a jaunty gate,what a happy chap.Love his colouring.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

A little late reading this but congrats. He is stunning!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He finished his Championship sometime not too long after this at the next show. Tibby is up next.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> A little late reading this but congrats. He is stunning!


Nice to see you back on the forum, Zury! We've missed you!


----------

